# Birds swing



## coreya (Jun 12, 2015)

Here are a couple I found at a yard sale, The green is a 1971 wheaton figural and the yellow one I have no idea of its age but what attracted me to it was the perfect "birds swing" and the crude unevenness of the glass. There are no mold marks I could see and the base is strangely rippled. The main thing is the perfect swing!


----------



## coreya (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## botlguy (Jun 12, 2015)

The jar looks very modern but that makes no difference when you have such a wonderful anomaly.          Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 16, 2015)

That's what I was thinking also.


----------



## coreya (Jun 16, 2015)

I figured it was not old but couldn't pass it up when I saw the swing! It's funny though as it has NO mold marks just uneven glass distribution (heavy on the bottom) including the color which is clear on one side in a small area. BTW it was .50 cents so cheap entertainment![]


----------



## AntiqueBaby (Jun 27, 2015)

Sweet.  The swing looks like a wormhole!  Just wondering - is that "swing" about 1 inch or so?


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 22, 2015)

So I have to work on this one.  I have to say that I have worked on a lot of bird swing  problems, And regarding the jar - they usually have a spike rather than a 'swing.  I am going back to see the picture now.   Bird swings occur in blow and blow formings. If the parison inside collapses enough in the transfer from the blank mold to the final mold = the touched glass pulls the swing.  Since most jars are made on a press and blow machine the flaw  is a vertical spike on the products bottom.  I just went back again to look at the pictures again - and I would like to have that sample, because there had to be a plunger problem that lifted the gass arch that fell.  I worked for Thatcher Glass for 15 years in supervision an engineering.   RED Natthews


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 23, 2015)

So that's what they call a bird swing? It looks like a tunnel bored by air. I was never sure what people meant in reference to such a feature. LOL. And to Red: I got a milk bottle made at Thatcher!


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 23, 2015)

So that's , what its called!


----------

